# Boilies Anfüttermenge?



## Matze Lauer (19. Januar 2007)

Hallo!
Ich angel an einem Gewässer an dem sogut wie noch NIE mit Boilie gefischt wurde/wird.
Meine Freunde und ich haben bisher immer mit Mais direkt auf dem Haken oder am Haar immer gut gefangen, doch nun möchten wir diesen Sommer einmal mit Boilies angeln und da ich bald bei Askari (jaja Asche auf mein Haupt ) bestelle wollte ich mal so grobe Zahlen haben wie viel Murmeln ich ins Gewässer werfen muss:

-Die Fische sind noch nciht an Boilies gewöhnt 
-Habe die Top Secret Boilies auf meiner Einkaufsliste
-Gewässer ist ein Kanal (10 m breit), geringe Strömung ,Bolies bleiben also am Platz
-Füttert man nur mit sinkenden Boilies an?

Und dann noch eine generelle Frage , lohnt es sich mit schwimmenden Boilies zu angeln da in einem Paket gratis welche davon dabei wären.
Und  werden diese genauso montiert wie normale Boilies? 

Und wann sind diese von Vorteil?
Entschuldigung das ich nicht die Suchfunktion genommen habe doch dort kamen eigentlich nur Tröds in den es mir noch ein wenig zu speziell war und wo nicht das Basiswissen über schwimmende Boilies und das Anfüttern mit Murmeln geschrieben wurde.
Hoffe auf Antworten
MfG Matze#h#h#h​


----------



## Black-CARP-Man (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

also ich würde 3 tage füttern in der regel reicht das! die menge die du jetzt an mais rein feuerst halbierst du und dann pro tag 400 gr. füttern ( boilies ) . tja von top secret halte ich zwar nichts aber wenn es klappt warum nicht jeder hat halt mal klein angefangen! pop ups kommen nur an den haken wenn sie dabei sind würde ich es ruhig ausprobieren aber wenn dann an einem kurzen vorfach ca. 10 cm !!


----------



## The-Carphunter (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

Moin,
um es kurz und schmerzlos zu machen! So würde ich vorgehen:
Wenn die Karpfen den Mais schon kennen und, ich schätze mal, da sie keine Boilies gewöhnt sind, weil es sehr wenige Carphunters gibt, würde ich zu erst damit anfüttern. Danach, schon nach dem 2. mal so 100-150 Kugeln mit hinterherflattern lassen. Das Verhältnis von Mais zu Boilies würde ich immer mehr zu Gunsten der Kugeln verschieben, also mehr von denen.
Hmm, rein geschätzt würde ich maximal 250 Kugeln versenken. weniger ist halt manchmal mehr!
So könnte man die Carps dazu bringen, dass sie auf ihrer Route durch den Kanal öfter mal einen Stopp an deinem Angelplatz machen würden. #6 
Don`t forget: Sie ziehen trotzdem weiter!! Es sind nun mal Kanalkarpfen...
:: Lecker! Knoblauchmais::: würde ich jedenfalls mit zum Anfang zu den Boilies füttern... stinkt zwar gewältig und es könnte Küchenverbot geben, aber...egal!! da muss Mutti halt durch...:q
Viel Erfolg damit und Petri Heil!

Carphunter Denny


----------



## AK74 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

Servus#h 

Also ich würde gelbe boilies nehmen und zusammen mit dem Mais anfüttern.


----------



## Kuschi777 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> Hmm, rein geschätzt würde ich maximal 250 Kugeln versenken. weniger ist halt manchmal mehr!
> 
> Carphunter Denny


 

Meiner MEinung nach sind das viel zu viele.

ich hab heur auch das 1.Mal mit Boilies gefishct.
Udn bei uns am See hat noch nie jmd. mit Murmel gefsicht bis ich dann kam.
Und bei mir reichten 0,5Kg Boilies zum Anfüttern.
Hab immer Frolic und Boilies angefüttert und dannach bissen sie auf beides.
Auf Frolic eher die kleineren.


----------



## The-Carphunter (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

Nabend.

Wer wees, wie viele Karpfen sich im Kanal herumtummeln...
Vielleicht ist es ja noch ein Gewässer, welches voller "Karpfen-(anglers)-träume steckt!
 Ne, Spaß bei Seite; eben so eine Sache. Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass die Fische den Platz schon kennen, dann können so sieben 5-Pfünder ganz schön was wegschnabulieren!! Und solche kleinen Karpfentrupps halte ich für normal. 
 Ein See, der noch keine Boilies kennt; gibt es so etwas eigentlich  noch?
 Frolic ist eigentlich fast überall gut. Es riecht einfach herrlich und darum würde ich ihn mit in den Mais kippen. Am Ende vielleicht auch Hälfte Hälfte bei den Kugeln zu den super-knoblauch-frolic-mais!
Probiert es einfach mal!!
Tschau, Carphunter


----------



## Kuschi777 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> Nabend.
> 
> Wer wees, wie viele Karpfen sich im Kanal herumtummeln...
> Vielleicht ist es ja noch ein Gewässer, welches voller "Karpfen-(anglers)-träume steckt!
> ...


 

Natürlich gibt es noch Seen ohne Boilies.
Aber seit ich letztes Jahr angefüttert hab mit denen und acuh gefangne hab seit dem  fischen Komischerweiße viele mit Boilies irgendwie komisch#c 
Sie kommen auch zu mir her und fragen freundlich wie ich die montiere.:q


----------



## grumic81 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

Ich würde nicht zu lange vorfüttern. (höchsten 2 Tage)
Und etwas mit dem Mais kombinieren. 300 g Mais und 300 g Boilies sind denk ich ein guter ansatz.

Bei konservierten Boilies bekommen die Karpfen bei längeren Futteraktionen bläungen von dem Zeug, und ein Fisch mit bläungen frisst weniger bis gar nicht.

Gruß Mike


----------



## fkpfkp (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

Daher also die Blasen auf dem Futterplatz :q


----------



## Matze Lauer (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps.:vik:
Ich werde denn so 800g Boilies 3 Tage lang ins Gewässer werfen dazu noch genug Mais.
Nur hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden wann dann die Pop-Ups von Vorteil sind, denn sie sind ja deutlich teurer, deswegen müssen sie ja irgendwie "besser" sein.
Naja nocheinmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten #6#6#6#6
MfG Matze#h#h#h​


----------



## Kxxxxx (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

Was das Gewöhnen der Karpfen an Boilis angeht: Ich habe vor 2 Jahren angefangen in unserem Vereinsgewässer mit Boilis zu angeln. Ich habe nicht mit Boilis angefüttert, dennoch haben die Karpfen die Boilis genommen. Ich bin seither davon überzeugt, dass ein Karpfen Boilis auch frisst, wenn er vorher noch nie einen gesehen hat. Hauptsache dem Karpfen gefällt das Aroma.


----------



## The-Carphunter (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

Moins.
Pop up`s?? Na ja, ich würde die in meine Futterschleuder stecken und mit meinen Freunden Weitschießen üben. Da die gut schwimmen und nicht untergehen, kann man ganz genau sehen, wer am weitesten kommt! :q :q :q 
Neeee, nur ein joke!!
Ich persönlich würde, wenn ich größere Karpfen fangen will, einen "Schneemann" basteln. Also Sinker unten auf dem Haar und Pop up darüber. So wird das Gewicht fast ausgeglichen und beides flutscht mit dem Haken besser ins Maul! Merke in der Theorie (Praxis ist meist nicht so#d ): größerer Köder -> größeres Fischmaul nötig -> großer Fisch beißt an!
Oder einen Pop up und einen Sinker zerschnibbeln und beide Hälften aufs Haar fädeln! So, dass du ne zusammengesetzte Kugel hast, die ebenfalls fast schwerelos im Wasser bammelt. Top! #6 
Wie gesagt, so würde ich es machen! Entweder ans Haar oder Weitschießen  
Tschaui, Denny


----------



## Matze Lauer (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

Es handelt sich ja um einen Kanal, da brauch ich die Futterschleuder nur anticken und schon sind die Boilies im Gebüsch gegenüber:q:q:q

Um aufs Thema zurückzukommen: Wenn ich das so höre gibt es wenig Argumente die statt eins Kilos sinkende Boilies für 7,95
für den Kauf von 100g pop ups 7,95 sprechen:q:q:q

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch ein paar Billige Boilies sagen die fängig sind? 
Auser Top Secret...
MfG Matze​


----------



## The-Carphunter (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

Jeppp! top frage!!!
 Also folgendes: gib mal bei google das suchwort "diamant boilies"ein (geht auch ohne " ") und schau dir dort mal die Boilies an!! (rote Tüten mit Fisch drauf)
Ich habe zwei mal mit denen geangelt, wobei ich diese in einem Angelgeschäft in unserem kleinen Kaff Wurzen kaufen konnte; pures Glück, dass der Händler die hatte!!   
Das Kilo kostete bei ihm nur 5,59€ oder so!! Und vor allem, die Kugeln fangen!!  :q :q 
 Gute Zusammensetzung, grobe Struktur, riechen lecker und einfach nur zu empfehlen... Jedenfalls habe ich mit denen keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht! Krabbe-Banane, top. Scopex auch top! ach was, eigentlich fast alles....
tschaui, denny! :vik:  probiert die mal...


----------



## xxcruiserxx (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

ich habe topsecret boilies, ein kilo hat bei meinen angelladen 5,59€ gekostet, askari is meiner meinung nach teuer mit boilies


----------



## The-Carphunter (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

?

Top secret Boilies für 5,59€? Wo gibt es denn so etwas...;+ 
Aber na ja, wenn es sie in dem Preis irgendwo gibt, warum nich! 
Ich würde die mir trotzdem nicht holen... Die Kugeln sind mir vieeeeeeel zu glatt!!! 
Experiment: Kaut mal auf einem Boilie von top secret herum! Ich habe es mal mit dem Geschmack Tutti Frutti probiert, ehrlich, und nach 2min hat er bitter geschmeckt. Ohne Mist! 
Aber wenn ihr fangt... dann angelt halt mit. Habe mal was gelesen: "Wer fängt, hat Recht"
 Mfg, Denny >>viva los tioz<<


----------



## Matze Lauer (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

Dank für die Tipps!
Also bei Askari gabs 4 Kilo Top Secret +100g pop ups für 17.42€ oder so ähnlich...ich find das ist eigentlich nicht so teuer, aber werd gleich ma googlen und sehn was ich da erfahr.
Vielleicht gibs bei Askari ja auch die "Diamanten" :q:q

MfG Matze​


----------



## xxcruiserxx (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Top secret Boilies für 5,59€? Wo gibt es denn so etwas...;+
> Aber na ja, wenn es sie in dem Preis irgendwo gibt, warum nich!
> ...




sorry meine starbait boilies waren so günstig, was meine top secrets gekostet haben weiß ich nich


----------



## The-Carphunter (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

Nabend!
huiii, es wir spät. Schon etwas brauchbares gefunden?
Vielleicht noch ein Tip am Rande. Wenn ich an einem so schmalen Kanal angeln würde, dann wäre der Angelplatz (Angelplatz=Futterplatz) nicht direkt vor meiner Zelttür bzw. Karpfenaglers-Hölen-Loch (ich hab ja kein Zelt  ) Schirm und fette Plane drüber; geht überall und sieht eigentlich nicht mal so schlecht aus, wenn man es geschickt macht!
Zum Bleistift folgendes: Behausung aufbauen und der Angelplatz ist 20m weiter rechts von mir auf der anderen Uferseite. So ist es halt dort leiser und man kann sich auch mal gediegen unterhalten. Eigentlich wie Matze Koch vom Fisch&Fang; er lässt die Montage ins Wasser plumpsen (Unterhand-schlenker-Wurf), öffnet den Bügel und latscht 30m bis zu seiner Behausung, um dort die Rute auf den Drahthaufen zu legen. #6 
Natürlich nur dort praktikabel, wo es das Ufer bzw. die Vegetation zulässt! Ach ja, Angler, die am nächsten morgen direkt neben einem angeln, habe mal das große Glück einen Hunter früh aus dem Nest zu klingen, wenn er die eigene Schnur mit an Land zerrt! Pech eben #c 
 Ansonsten auch top. Leider gibt es bei uns nicht günstige Gewässer für diese Methode...
 >>vaya con tioz<< Denny #h


----------



## Matze Lauer (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

Hey
Ja Matze Koch hat schon so einige gute Ideen:vik:
Seine DVD Beiträge sind immer genial.
Naja, die Methode ist an unserem Gewässer leider auch nicht  möglich, da es zu viele  Bäume gibt.
Allerdings  ist unser Angelplatz (sind oft an dem selben) sozusagen auf einem Hügel...also das Ufer des Kanals ist ca. 5m auf Höhe des Wassers und dann gehts hoch auf  5 m ungefähr.
Da oben sitzen wir immer und auch wenn wir grillen stört das die Karpfen eigentlich nie:q:q:q

Und dazu das neben unserem Angelplatz ein anderer Petrijünger kommt ist unmöglich:q:q:q

Unser Verein hat ca 100 Mitglieder ca 40 angeln davon ca 20 angeln regelmäßig und ca 10 davon sind wir ( Meine Freunde, eher gesagt die ganze Jugendgruppe und ich)
und wir angeln eigentlich da wo nie einer angelt also ist es auch kein Problem das wir  immer da angeln weil das trotzdem höchstens 20 Ansitze an der Stelle sind^^
iwie is das alles OFF Topic aber egal:q

MfG Matze#h
​


----------



## The-Carphunter (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

Nensiom,

-off topic? Mir doch egal... Jedenfalls würde ich trotzdem versuchen, die Montagen so weit weg wie möglich vom Angelplatz zu bekommen.
Man könnte ja auch mal beim näxten Arbeitseinsatz den einen oder anderen Baum "umfallen" lassen. So rein zufällig. Teilweise steht manchmal viel Totholz am Wasser, dass eh kaum noch ökologisch wertvoll ist, um letztendlich neue Angelplätze zu schaffen...
 Gibt es eigentlich schon eine "Matze Koch Fanclub"?? wenn ja, würde ich gleich eintreten wollen :q 
 Wenn es außerdem die gleiche Angelstelle wie immer ist, dann würde ich mal versuchen die Art des Futterplatzes ab und zu verändern! Am Tag mal 2h pickern und "kräftig" Stippfutter ins Wasser böllern und Abends nen fetten Boilie drauf servieren. Oder nur mit Boilies füttern und dann mal wieder nur mit Mais bzw. Frolic. Oder mal klassisch nen fetten Tauwurm servieren.
Am Muldestausee z.B. (riesiger alter gefluteter Kohletagebau) fangen die Profis ihr Karpfen jenseits der Metermarke nur mit Würmchen!! Mit Boilie geht da nix....
 tja, halt probieren und immer etwas Abwechslung

Mfg, Denny


----------



## Pilkman (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> ... man könnte ja auch mal beim näxten Arbeitseinsatz den einen oder anderen Baum "umfallen" lassen. So rein zufällig.  ...



Hi!

Ich muss sagen, daß sich die etwas skurrilen Ratschläge von Dir häufen und dieser gehört definitiv in die genannte Schublade... #d 

Es steht nämlich wohl kaum in der Zuständigkeit eines Anglers, darüber zu entscheiden, ob ein am Wasser stehender Baum "ökologisch wertvoll" ist oder ob er zugunsten eines neues Angelplatzes gefällt wird. Denn hier geht es nicht darum, mal eben etwas den Rasen zu mähen, sondern um einen ernsthaften Eingriff. 

Also vorher ruhig etwas überlegen, bevor man solche Ratschläge gibt... |uhoh:


----------



## Kxxxxx (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Top secret Boilies für 5,59€? Wo gibt es denn so etwas...;+
> Aber na ja, wenn es sie in dem Preis irgendwo gibt, warum nich!
> ...


 
Der Boilie soll doch nicht dir schmecken. #q


----------



## FoolishFarmer (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> Teilweise steht manchmal viel Totholz am Wasser, dass eh kaum noch ökologisch wertvoll ist...


Einer meiner Profs hat Totholz früher immer als "ökologisches Gold" betitelt. :g 



KoljaK schrieb:


> Der Boilie soll doch nicht dir schmecken. #q


Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass er dem Karpfen dann evtl. auch nicht schmeckt?!?


----------



## eckart70 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich muss sagen, daß sich die etwas skurrilen Ratschläge von Dir häufen und dieser gehört definitiv in die genannte Schublade... #d
> 
> ...



Hi

"Angeln ist eben mehr!"​ 
*Das Motto des "Angel- und Naturschutzvereins e.V." Wurzen

#d #d #d #d #d #d #d
*


----------



## meckpomm (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

Moin

Das sind ja alles Thesen hier. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht das Karpfen anders riechen und auch schmecken? Ich möchte auch nicht wissen wie ein Brötchen schmeckt wann man es 2 minuten durchgekaut hat, da ist bestimmt auch kein leckerer Nutella-Geschmack mehr da... Fische sind mit dem Menschen nicht vergleichbar.
Komischerweise kommen hier so viele Vorschäge wie viel Futter eingeworfen werden soll, aber es hat sich noch niemand nach dem Bestand und den Futterkonkurenten erkundigt? Also einfach ans Wasser und überall die gleich Menge versenken? Nur weil es irgendwer auf einer DVD vormacht?
Man muss auch nicht am uferentlang trampel um die Ruten 30m parallel auszulegen, sondern kann das auch direkt werfen, oder ist ein 10m breiter kanal zu schmal?

MfG Rene

P.S.: Den möcht ich erleben, der bei uns am Wasser selbstständig Stellen rodet, der hat gleich einen neuen persönlichen Freund gefunden...


----------



## Kxxxxx (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Einer meiner Profs hat Totholz früher immer als "ökologisches Gold" betitelt. :g
> 
> 
> Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass er dem Karpfen dann evtl. auch nicht schmeckt?!?


 
Würmer und Maden schmecken mir auch nicht, trotzdem angle ich damit.  Ich glaube aber, dem Vertrieb von Futtermitteln kommt es mehr darauf an, dass ihre Produkte dem Kunden als dem Tier gefallen. Dies gilt nicht nur für Angelköder, sondern auch für Tiernahrung im Allgemeinen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber, dem Vertrieb von Futtermitteln kommt es mehr darauf an, dass ihre Produkte dem Kunden als dem Tier gefallen. Dies gilt nicht nur für Angelköder, sondern auch für Tiernahrung im Allgemeinen.


Gaaaanz meine Meinung! Dies gilt insbesondere für die lieben Schmuse-Haustierchen (und wenn ich da so manche Bilder der Karpfencracks betrachte... |supergri ).

In der landwirtschaftlichen NUTZtierhaltung käme kein Idiot auf die Idee, das Futter aufwendig zu "parfümieren". Zumal das ja einen nicht unwesentlichen Bestandteil in der Kostenrechnung ausmachet... |rolleyes 

Zum Thema "Geschmack" konnte man ja bis vor kurzem auf unserer HP nachlesen, was ich davon halte (der Bericht kommt wieder in ein paar Wochen - Page is im Moment in Bearbeitung und ich hab eh kaum Zeit).
Aber lässt man den Fischen die Wahl, ist es interessant zu beobachten wie sie einige "Stoffe" (Zutaten könnte man auch schreiben, mag ich in dem Zusammenhang aber kaum benutzen) teilweise in bestimmten Konzentrationen und teilweise vollständig meiden.


----------



## Kxxxxx (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

Gerade bei künstlichen Aromen habe ich immer Bedenken, dass die die gleiche Wirkung auf den Geschmack des Fisches, wie auf meine Nase haben. Ich versuche künstliche Arome daher zu meiden.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Gerade bei künstlichen Aromen habe ich immer bedenken, dass die die gleiche Wirkung auf den Geschmack des Fisches, wie auf meine Nase haben.


Der Witz an der Sache ist, das gerade künstliche Aromen meist nur riechen und nicht nach dem schmecken, wonach sie riechen... |rolleyes


----------



## The-Carphunter (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

moin.

skurile Nachrichten von mir?? hmm, kann sein.... Ich schwanke oft zwischen der Realtivitätstheorie von Einstein und davon, dass Bill Gates mir mal ne Cyrriwurscht holen könnte!! -da bin ich wenigstens ehrlich!! (Trotzdem glaube ich, dass bei chem. Reaktionen, wo Licht entsteht Masse "verloren" geht, weil sie in Energie umgewandelt wir. Somt wäre die Theorie, dass Masse immer erhalten bleibt auch nicht richtig, oder??  |rolleyes |rolleyes 

Ahja, Totholz!! warum denn nicht fällen?? Es ist bestimmt ökologisch wertvoller, wenn es auf dem Boden zwischen Gestrübb verrottet und dort niemanden stört. Habt ihr etwa Lust euer Camp neben einen Baum aufzustellen, von dem nur noch der Stamm sichtbar ist und beim näxten Sturm auf euch fallen könnte??? Vor allem, wenn es sehr viele tote Baäume gibt, wie bei uns an einen 1ha großen Tümpel, wo es mind. 20 tote Bäume gibt. glaube, nech....
Tja, das Fällen, nur um Angelplätze zu schaffen (!!) ist wirklich Käse. Jedoch dort nicht unsinnig, wo es Kilometerweit so ist, dass Baum neben Baum steht, und dort niemals geangelt könnte. Wenn dort im Abstand von 100m mal der eine oder andere Baum "entnommen" wird, ist das für mich kein Problem! Ich kenne Vereine, die gehen vieeeel radikaler durch!!!
Da kreischt die Motorsäge den ganzen Vormittag beim Arbeitseinsatz, nur um mal schnell 20 Plätze zu schaffen... Ich spreche hier von 5-7m hohen Bäumchen; nicht von 20m hohen Buchen!! um Himmels willen..... Wo bleibt denn da der Naturschutz???....

Nun zum topic!!
Wenn sich beim Boilie-im-Mund-Test herausstellt, dass sich der Geschmack dramatisch von fruchtig zu bitter verändert, würde ich nicht damit angeln wollen!! Zum Glück haben dies einige von euch ähnlich gesehen.... Da kacke ich auf synthetische Flavours und son Käse und fische mit Boilies ganz ohne(!) Flavour... wenn der Grundmix gut ist, dann brauch ich nämlich kein zusätzliches Aroma... mein ich.... Oder was denkt ihr???
aha, pauschal 200g Kugeln ins unbekannte Wasser zu kippen finde ich nicht dramatisch, vor allem nicht, wenn es Anfang Sommer ist. Diese Menge ist relativ ( |rolleyes ) gesehn nich zu viel. Wenn bloß ein Karpfen ein paar Kügelchen wegschnabuliert, dann kommen irgendwann die Brassen und erledigen den Rest 

Tschau, Denny... #h


----------



## Matze Lauer (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

Oh man nicht das hier noch ein Streit entfacht|uhoh:

Schiebe ich lieber schnell ne Frage ein:q:
Angelt ihr denn je nach Jahreszeit mit anderen Ködern also Boilies, Partikel Kartoffel usw?
Oder is das egal?
MfG Matze|wavey:|wavey:​


----------



## Chani04 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich muss sagen, daß sich die etwas skurrilen Ratschläge von Dir häufen und dieser gehört definitiv in die genannte Schublade... #d
> 
> ...




Dem Stimme ich zu.


Du kannst doch keinem Raten einen Baum reinzufällig umkippen zu lassen.
Stell Dir mal vor, das dass jeder machen würde, nur weil es ihm grade in den Kram passt.
Und stell Dir mal vor, das liest ein Ököliebhaber, das Du sowas schreibst, das kann im Übrigen auch noch zu einer Anzeige führen.
Anstiftung.
Wirklich besser Überlegen.


Und zum Thema, also 250 Murmeln sind definitiv zu viel.
Wenn das jeder machen würde, dann würden die Gewässer schnell um gehen.
Ich gehe auch am See auf Karpfen angeln, ich schmeiss wenn ich komme 3 Hände voll rein und dann noch mit der Futterschaufel einige mit Mais.
Dann wenn ich über Nacht bleibe schmeisse ich am Abend noch mal 3 Hände voll rein ( bei mir sind aber auch noch große Brassen vorhanden, die Saugen die Kugeln auch wie nichts auf). Werde demnächst auch noch dazu übergehen zu dem Mais noch andere Partikel zu mischen.
Finde das eine billige Alternative um nicht an einem Wochenende direkt 2 Säcke Boilies schmeissen zu müssen.

Lieben Gruß
Germaine


----------



## Chani04 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*



Matze Lauer schrieb:


> Oh man nicht das hier noch ein Streit entfacht|uhoh:
> 
> Schiebe ich lieber schnell ne Frage ein:q:
> Angelt ihr denn je nach Jahreszeit mit anderen Ködern also Boilies, Partikel Kartoffel usw?
> ...




Ich angel am See immer mit Boilies und eine auf Mais.
Kartoffel werde ich dieses Jahr das erste mal Ausprobieren.
Habe die Mitgliedschaft erst seid Oktober und war deshalb noch nicht so oft da, aber wenn das Wetter was besser wird, dann zieh ich wieder los und dann wird das Gewässer mal "ausprobiert".
Ich denke das musst Du auch selber Testen worauf sie am besten Beissen.

Lieben Gruß
Germaine


----------



## Matze Lauer (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps#6

und ach ja ich weiß net ob Carphunter das ernst gemeint hat.Werde es auf jeden Fall nicht tun

MfG Matze​


----------



## FoolishFarmer (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> Ahja, Totholz!! warum denn nicht fällen?? Es ist bestimmt ökologisch wertvoller, wenn es auf dem Boden zwischen Gestrübb verrottet und dort niemanden stört.


Es gibt noch mehr Organismengruppen als Fische! |rolleyes  Und für diese ist es in der Tat wertvoller, wenn das Holz noch steht oder auf dem Boden rumliegt, als auf dem Gewässergrund!
Beispiele? Vögel, Insekten, Nagetiere, Amphibien... etc. pp.



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> Da kacke ich auf synthetische Flavours und son Käse und fische mit Boilies ganz ohne(!) Flavour... wenn der Grundmix gut ist, dann brauch ich nämlich kein zusätzliches Aroma... mein ich.... Oder was denkt ihr???


Und aus genau diesem Grund haben wir die letzten Jahre vollkommen OHNE irgendwelche synthetischen Aromen, Süßer, etc. gefischt (und gefangen  ).



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> aha, pauschal 200g Kugeln ins unbekannte Wasser zu kippen finde ich nicht dramatisch, vor allem nicht, wenn es Anfang Sommer ist. Diese Menge ist relativ ( |rolleyes ) gesehn nich zu viel. Wenn bloß ein Karpfen ein paar Kügelchen wegschnabuliert, dann kommen irgendwann die Brassen und erledigen den Rest


Und genau so wird die Eutrophierung eines Gewässers beschleunigt. Aber solange alles aufgefressen wird, ist es ja kein Problem! |rolleyes Prima, wenn jeder so denken würde... #d


----------



## The-Carphunter (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

Oiii,

Ich danke dir "FoolishFarmer" !!!!! wirklich, endlich jemand, der meinen Beitrag genauer gelsen hat... puhhh, ich hatte schon Angst, dass mir morgen die Hütte eingerannt wird, nur weil ich sage, dass man einen toten Baum (der bei uns nur noch aus einem Stamm besteht) lieber doch mal fällen sollte, weil er am Boden vielleicht noch mehr nutzen bring, als nur rumzustehen... 
Man kann ja wieder auch neu NACHPFLANZEN!!! Schon mal daran gedacht???? :m 
Nicht zu unnütz schimpfe ich mich als "grüner Angler"
Jedenfalls habe ich mal von einem anderen Angler folgendes gehört: "Sag ma, wenn du mit deiner Jugendgruppe hier Nachtangeln gehst, so im Sommer, und in der Nacht kommt plötzlich ein Sturm auf...stell dir ma vor; so ein Baum-stamm kracht urplötzlich auf ein Zelt mit Kindern drauf!!! Was machst du dann??? Wäre es dann doch nicht sinnvoller ihn zu fällen??" Darauf habe ich dann die Einsicht bekommen.. schließlich trägt man dabei extrem viel Verantwortung.... (mal drüber nachdenken.. |kopfkrat )
Ach ja, ich würde mal wieder, um zurück auf das Thema zu kommen, gerna mal mit Kartoffel angeln!! So die kleinen in Walnussgröße sind Ideal....

Tschau, Denny


----------



## meckpomm (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

Moin

Kann ja sein, dass du von Physik so tun kannst als hättest du ahnung, aber am Wasser gestattet dir das nicht, mal auf eigenen Wunsch Stellen zu errichten. zumal die meisten Gewässer öffentliche Gewässer sind. Jetzt kommt bestimmt auch gleich ein Spruch, das dein Verein das Gewässer gepachtet hat, das stimmt nur bedingt, er hat die Fischereirechte gepachtet, mit sicherheit aber nicht die Rechte zum Holzfällen.
Ausserdem steht es dem Angler nicht zu über Sinn und Unsinn der Naturvorgänge zu urteilen. Dazu ist er gar nicht ausgebildet.

Vielleicht solltest du mal lieber über deine Vorbildfunktion den Jugendlichen gegenüber nachdenken. Oder willst du den Klarmachen, dass erst das Zelt errichtet wird und anschließend der Platz 'gesichert' wird?

MfG Rene


----------



## Pilkman (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> ...
> Ich danke dir "FoolishFarmer" !!!!! wirklich, endlich jemand, der meinen Beitrag genauer gelsen hat...



Hmm, ich glaube Du interpretierst den Beitrag von FoolishFarmer fälschlicherweise als Zustimmung...  :q :m


----------



## The-Carphunter (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

Aua!

Warum immer so blindlinks drauf losschreiben?
Ich habe dieses Zitat eingebracht, da es mal besprochen wurde! Wir habe nie ein Nachtangeln unter diesen Bäumen gemacht! das wäre ja reiner Wahsinn...
Außerdem haben wir dieses Gewässer nicht gepachtet. Das macht schon unser Dachverband, der in Nordsachsen 1.669ha Gewässerfläche und 179km Flussstrecke bewirtschaftet. Und das über 90 Vereine mit gut 5000nochewas Mitgliedern und 27.975 unentgeldlichen Arbeitsstunden...
Den Tümpel, den wir lediglich betreuen und von Müll freihalten, hat der Verband vor 15Jahren glaube für "ne Mark" von der Kekse bekommen....
Ach was soll`s! es bringt ehh nix... dann lehnen wir uns eben mal ganz normal an den Baum an und warten 3sec. ab, bis er dann doch umkippt, weil er schon so morsch ist. Zum Glück wachsen bei uns keine Neophyten, wo man vielleicht noch im Bürokraten-Deutschland ne Genehmigung bräuchte, diese zu entfernen, obwohl sie giftig und gar nicht einheimisch sind...
Aber dafür lohnt es sich einen eigenen thread aufzumachen... 

Wen ich mir anschaue, wie einige Angler am Wasser mit Fischen umgehen und wie die Schlachter von See zu See ziehen und wir uns hier die Rüben einkloppen, nur wegen eines dämlichen toten Baumes, dann ist uns ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr zu helfen |uhoh: |uhoh: 

Amen!

An alle anderen, die sich schon auf diese Angelsaison freuen, würde ich neben den Kartoffeln auch noch raten, mal wieder mit Teig an der freien Leine zu fischen. Klingt zu alt?? hmm, vielleicht deshalb ja auch mal wieder fängig! Ein Probeangeln wäre ja mal möglich, vor allem dort, wo es keine Brassen, Güstern, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Giebel, Döbel und alle anderen Weisfische gibt.... ihr versteht, was ich meine?? :q :q 

Tschau, denny|wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> ...nur weil ich sage, dass man einen toten Baum (der bei uns nur noch aus einem Stamm besteht) lieber doch mal fällen sollte, weil er am Boden vielleicht noch mehr nutzen bring, als nur rumzustehen...
> Man kann ja wieder auch neu NACHPFLANZEN!!!


Und Du würdest Dich sicherlich wundern, wievielen Organismengruppen und Individuuen ein solcher toter, kahler, einzelner Baumstamm als Habitat dient.
Ein junger frischer Baum ist da eine ganz andere Kategorie.


The-Carphunter schrieb:


> Zum Glück wachsen bei uns keine Neophyten, wo man vielleicht noch im Bürokraten-Deutschland ne Genehmigung bräuchte, diese zu entfernen, obwohl sie giftig und gar nicht einheimisch sind...


Zunächst mal sind die wenigsten Neophyten (nach 1492 in Europa eingewanderte Pflanzenarten) giftig. Und selbst bei euch in Ostsachsen gibt es derer genug (sowohl unter als auch über Wasser), das kann ich Dir versichern. Soviel Korrektur muss sein, wenn Du schon mit Fremwörtern um Dich wirfst.   
Und das nicht einfach jeder irgendwo was rausreißen oder fällen darf hat schon seine Gründe. |rolleyes


----------



## The-Carphunter (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

äTännchen please!

Leider ist hier nun vieles "out of topic" geraten...
Die Sache mit den Neophyten kam mir in den Sinn, weil ich mich an einen Artikel aus der "Angelwoche: Neophyten, Die grüne Gefahr!" erinnerte. Der blieb mir besonders im Hirn hängen. Das war alles, was ich von den Pflanzen gehört habe; dass die Dinger auch unter Wasser wachsen sollen...keen Plan...merkwürdig...|kopfkrat 
Ist es aber letztendlich nicht so, dass ein gesunder 20m hoher Baum nicht ein besserer Lebensraum für viele Tiere bildet, als ein toter Stamm (Äste, wo Vögel drauf sitzen könnten hat der nich mehr)???
Nicht das hier das Bild vom Kettensägen-rasselnden-Carphunter entsteht! Ich habe bisher noch keinen Baum am Fischwasser von der Erdoberfläche entfernt...
Nur weil man sich einmal nicht ganz gekonnt ausgedrückt hat, sollte man nicht gleich angeprangert werden. Trotzdem ist dies am Ende immer noch besser, als wenn ihr alle gesagt hättet, dass ab sofort alle Bäume abgeholzt werden. 
Tja, um dieses Gewässer mit den vielen toten Stämmen am Wasser wurde nun eine wunderherrliche Umgehungsstraße gebaut! Tierschutzverbände haben wohl geklagt, weil dieses Gebiet Überschwemmungsgebiet wäre und dort einige Fasane und noch viele mehr leben... tja, auch die ortsansäsige Firma hat geklagt, wegen der Luftbelastung durch die LKW und PKW!
Am Ende half nix... Sie wurde gebaut, nach den Ämtern zu urteilen, ist die Natur wohl zweitrangig...  und wenn es dort wunderschön laut wird, geht eh kaum noch einer angeln... schei*e!

Hoffentlich können wir nun zum richtigen Thema dieses threads zurückkommen...|rolleyes 

Tschau, Carphunter... |wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den Neophyten kam mir in den Sinn, weil ich mich an einen Artikel aus der "Angelwoche: Neophyten, Die grüne Gefahr!" erinnerte. Der blieb mir besonders im Hirn hängen. Das war alles, was ich von den Pflanzen gehört habe; dass die Dinger auch unter Wasser wachsen sollen...keen Plan...merkwürdig...|kopfkrat


Ich schon. |supergri  Und ja, es gibt ne Menge aquatischer Neophyten - wenn Du mehr Interesse an diesem Thema hast, empfehle ich Dir die Homepage eines Freundes und Kollegen:
www.aquatische-neophyten.de



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> Ist es aber letztendlich nicht so, dass ein gesunder 20m hoher Baum nicht ein besserer Lebensraum für viele Tiere bildet, als ein toter Stamm (Äste, wo Vögel drauf sitzen könnten hat der nich mehr)???


Ja und Nein. Neben dem "Sitzen" müssen Vögel zur Arterhaltung auch "Brüten". Und einige Arten wie Spechte brauchen gerade die Totholzstämme um ihre Nisthöhlen zu bauen (die anschließend oft auch noch von Meisen, Kleibern, etc. bebrütet werden!). Ebenso gibt es z.B. aber unendlich viele Insektenarten, aber auch Amphibien die erst im Totholz (auch im bereits umgefallenen) ihre Winterquatiere finden.
Die gute Mischung, also z.B. ein gesunder Wald mit reichlich Totholzanteil ist das Optimum - Diversität eben.

Ich hab Dich ja nicht angeprangert, Du hättest irgendwelche Wälder gerodet. Es geht auch nicht darum, ob man den ein oder anderen toten Stamm nicht doch rodet oder gar versenkt. Aber grundsätzlich darf man Totholz nicht als negativ abtun. Das ist ne gaaanz wichtige Sache für jedes Ökosystem.


----------



## The-Carphunter (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boilies Anfüttermenge?*

Hallo... |bla: 

Kann man den Ersatz von gefällten Totholzstämmen nicht in der Theorie auch durch Nistkästen in etwa ausgleichen?
Wir haben nämlich im letzten Winter, wo es knacke kalt war und das Eis gut 25cm dick war, Nistkästen an den Bäumen auf einer Insel, die es in dem See gibt, angebracht. Im Sommer kann somit niemand mehr auf die Insel kommen und evtl. die Vögel beim brüten etc. stören... Unserer Jugendgruppe hat es jedenfalls Spaß gemacht am Vormittag die Kästen gemeinsam zusammenzuzimmern und danach sie selber an die Bäume zu bammeln... 
Welche Lochdurchmesser sind eigentlich für welche Vogelart ideal?? Wir haben möglichst kleine genommen... so ca. 20-25mm, mehr gab die Lochsäge nicht her...

Zum Thema des Anfütterns noch folgende Geschichte:
Es war letztes Jahr in den Sommerferien, als wir ne ganze Woche angeln gefahren sind. Mal zu zweit, zu dritt oder zu viert gewesen... So wie man halt Zeit hatte.
Keiner wusste, wie lange wir bleiben wollten und deshalb habe ich mir vorher erst einmal eine 1kg Tüte Diamant Boilies geholt. Dazu noch schönen Mais, so 4kg gequollen und gekocht und reichlich knoblauchhaltig (!!!) :q :q 
Zu Beginn habe ich auf einer Sandbank auf einer Länge von 15m mit 2kg Mais gefüttert und ein paar Koste-Boilies. Am näxten Tag das selbe... So wollte ich, da wir vorher nix angefüttert hatten, die Fische erst einmal an den Platz locken. Gesagt getan, besser gesagt, ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht mit dem Boot rauszufahren, zu loten und den Stinke-herrlich-riechenden Mais auszubringen. Das Ergebnis des Angelns: Jeder hatte in der Nacht zwei schöne Karpfen (insg. 4) von 45cm-55cm gefangen... Die konnten auch gleich wieder schwimmen; und mehr fangen konnten wir in der Nacht nich, da jede Montage mit dem Boot rausgefahren werden musste! (die riesigen Baumkronen hingen ziemlich tief...)
Schon jetzt war mir klar, dass die Köder nie reichen würden! Der Mais war alle und wie ich vorher schon geahnt hatte, war der Bestand gut und die Angelstelle perfekt.(Wir beangelten eine alte bis 4m tiefe Tongrube) Deshalb fütterten wir die Boilies sehr sparsam (trotz der relativ vielen Karpfen) Noch vier Nächte und die Boilies mussten abgezählt werden|uhoh: 
Doch das zahlte sich aus! Die Kleinen blieben nun fern und die Großen wussten, dass es dort immer etwas zu fressen gab. Nach jedem Biss musste leicht nachgefüttert werden, damit es immer etwas zu finden gibt... jetzt Partikel? nö dangge!
Im Schnitt waren immer nur 4Ruten im Wasser und diese auch schön verteilt. So konnten wir den einen und anderen schönen Fisch überlisten und ich lernte sehr viel dazu! Ab sofort musste eine 50er Schlagschnur so 8m einegschaltet werden (es gab nämlich Muscheln und teilweise böses unter Wasser) Das Vorfach wurde etwas länger so auf 25cm und das Haar auch (es gab verdammt auch blöde Bisse dort!) So konnte Martin seinen ersten 70er Karpfen und  ich auch meinen ersten Graser (82cm) fangen...
Ach ja, wir hatten keinen einzigen Fisch mit Hängebauch gefangen! Ein anderer Angler neben uns fing einen Spiegler von ca. 76cm und gerade mal 6,5kg Gewicht! nicht dürre; eher schlank...
Tja was zeigt das? Manchmal ist weniger mehr beim Angeln... Vielleicht erklärt mich jetzt der eine oder andere für Wirr im Kopf, da ich hätte mehr füttern können... mir aber wurscht... Wir hatten eine schönes und erfolgreiches Sommerangeln verbracht :m 

Und das zählt, keine Fischgeilheit und unbedingter Erfolgsdrang, sondern Spaß beim Hobby und etwas Erfolg!

Tschau, euer Carphunter


----------

